# Rare Imperial Coin



## Brian G Turner (Feb 29, 2004)

Coin unearths new Roman emperor

*A coin that solved the mystery of a little-known Roman emperor is going on display at a new exhibition. *


The bronze coin, that bears the face of Emperor Domitianus was found by Brian Malin as he combed a field in Oxfordshire with a metal detector. 

Only one other such coin exists, showing the face of the man who ruled Britain for just four days, but was dismissed as a hoax. 

Mr Malin's coin is on exhibition at the British Museum in London. 

Experts say his discovery proves the earlier coin, found in France 100 years ago, was genuine and that Domitianus did exist. The coin, estimated to be worth more than £10,000, goes on display on Wednesday at the British Museum in London. 

Historians believe Domitianus was the penultimate Roman ruler in Britain, an upstart from the legion who was ousted for treason for daring to declare himself emperor and having the coins made. 


More: http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/oxfordshire/3518621.stm


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 1, 2004)

Interesting - I'm always fascinated by the gaps in our knowledge of history - for some reason England just after the Roman departure has always struck me as a rather interesting topic, (well OK, probably because of reading too many Arthurian legends!) so thanks for the interesting link!


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Mar 1, 2004)

I've yet to see a picture of those fabled "coins from Atlantis" that have "Hail King Chronos" on one side and a rocketship on the other...!?


----------

